# Beginning



## crazyfreespirit (Jan 27, 2008)

A wedding I happened to walk in on in Chartres


----------



## Igor39 (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice composition but you might want to up the exposure just a bit.


----------



## JCleveland (Jan 27, 2008)

the exposure is too dark and everything is oof.. . nothings really grabbing my attention


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jan 27, 2008)

Excellent shot.  I would not change a thing.


----------



## crazyfreespirit (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks all! I appreciate it.  Critique and kind words alike 

Question: To up the exposure, is this something I _have_ to do when taking the picture, or can I do that on my computer in photoshop for example?

As for attention grabbing, That wasn't really my idea, though I can understand your point.   I just liked it.  Just sort of a peaceful, happy moment in life, moving forward and taking another step.


----------



## just x joey (Jan 28, 2008)

crazyfreespirit said:


> Thanks all! I appreciate it.  Critique and kind words alike
> 
> Question: To up the exposure, is this something I _have_ to do when taking the picture, or can I do that on my computer in photoshop for example?
> 
> As for attention grabbing, That wasn't really my idea, though I can understand your point.   I just liked it.  Just sort of a peaceful, happy moment in life, moving forward and taking another step.




u have to up the exposure before u take the shot , i like this tho.


----------



## SteveEllis (Jan 28, 2008)

I think this is a great shot, has a gothic horror feel to it.


----------



## fauxto (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree this does not want or need technical perfection - it has the right feel


----------



## aadhils (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow. It's like now that they're married, they're going through a portal into a new life. An entrance into a blinding light of a better future  

It has a great vintage-ish feel to it


----------



## crazyfreespirit (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! Means a lot 



aadhils said:


> Wow. It's like now that they're married, they're going through a portal into a new life. An entrance into a blinding light of a better future



That's exactly how I felt about it


----------



## er111a (Feb 4, 2008)

I like but dont at the same time


----------



## rob91 (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree, the shot looks great. Got that dreamy holga look, and damn, if you didn't know how you were taking this that's a great accident.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 4, 2008)

i would like to see it a little more in focus, otherwise great job


----------

